# Coping With Celiac Disease?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

As of recently, I have been diagnosed with celiac disease and I'm having a hard time coping with the diet changes. Wheat has always been a major food in my diet. I'm kind of tired of eating vegetables every day for lunch :?

Does anyone else have Celiac, or know someone that does? What sorts of things do you/they eat?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

You can buy wheat free noodles. Our local stores care gluten free products. I took care of three kids that had celiac and they just had special noodles mom bought. Best of luck to you


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Didn't your doctor give you some sort of list of foods you can eat or at least refer you to a nutritionist who can?

I myself do not have Celiac Disease, but my dad has had it since 1991 (back when it wasn't commonly known) and my aunt was recently diagnosed last year. Not to mention I have a neighbor that has it, one of my hubby's friends has it, and a friend of mine has it. Each person has varying severity. For instance, my dad can "cheat" and eat a small amount of gluten and not feel sick (damage is still done internally though) whereas my aunt can't even have her food come into contact with gluten or she gets sick. 

A great resource you should check out is the Celiac Disease Foundation. They have tons of information, including what to eat!

There also was a recent thread on CD here on the forum. You can check it out here:

http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/celiac-disease-140313/


Eating gluten free is so much easier than it used to be in years past. So many things are clearly labeled as "gluten free" that it at least makes buying things at the grocery store easier. Where I live, we even have an entire gluten free store all on its own. 

There's tons of gluten-free noodles on the market, as well as gluten free bread mixes, muffin mixes, cookie mixes (Betty Crocker makes some), and more. You just have to look.

Plus you still can eat potatoes, yams, rice, and things of that nature. And any meat you can dream of (hamburger, chicken, fish, etc). 

You don't have to eat just veggies!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

BackToRun - you might pm Lockwood, she's got a lot of good insight for a gluten free diet.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

beau159 said:


> Didn't your doctor give you some sort of list of foods you can eat or at least refer you to a nutritionist who can?
> 
> I myself do not have Celiac Disease, but my dad has had it since 1991 (back when it wasn't commonly known) and my aunt was recently diagnosed last year. Not to mention I have a neighbor that has it, one of my hubby's friends has it, and a friend of mine has it. Each person has varying severity. For instance, my dad can "cheat" and eat a small amount of gluten and not feel sick (damage is still done internally though) whereas my aunt can't even have her food come into contact with gluten or she gets sick.
> 
> ...


Nope, just don't eat gluten, wheat, or rye. She did tell me about the long term problems celiac causes, which is why I want to cut it all out of my diet, but it's just so hard! I had perogies at my friends house the other night and after I came home I was sick. I'll definitely take a shop around and see what I can find, and read that thread. Thanks for the help!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

BornToRun said:


> Nope, just don't eat gluten, wheat, or rye. She did tell me about the long term problems celiac causes, which is why I want to cut it all out of my diet, but it's just so hard!


Hmmm. I say shame on that doctor. I know there is a doctor shortage right now and I know how crazy hectic they are, but now here you are trying to get information on your own, because your doctor didn't explain things better. (And I'm an eye doctor myself, so I know a thing or two about the importance of explaining things well to your patients!!)

Yup, super hard! Never easy to make a huge, huge lifestyle change.

Come on here and vent or complain whenever you need. :hug: We will keep you motivated!!!

It also helps to surround yourself with friends that know about your Celiac Disease and respect that you have it. (ex: not offering you foods with gluten in them and when with you, going to restaurants that have gluten-free menus, as there are lots of them now)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My Sister in Law has it, as does her father. Shelli also had a very hard time with the diet changes as she was diagnosed quite a few years ago before gluten-free foods could be easily found.

You can find almost anything these days in gluten free along with the normal ones; pasta, breads, all those lovely carbs that some folks can't live without. Do you have a health food store close to you? They might carry a wider variety of stuff than your local supermarket.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> BackToRun - you might pm Lockwood, she's got a lot of good insight for a gluten free diet.


Yes, that's me.
My son is a celiac plus he has some major food allergies as well and I'm gluten intolerant too.
We've been at this for 7 years now. Initially it is overwhelming, but take heart, it will get easier as you adjust.

Simple things to help right off the bat, is instead of trying to buy fancy GF "replacement foods" for the things you usually eat, just ask yourself what easy things can you do to make changes.
Like instead of crackers with/in your soup, try torilla chips or potato chips.
Instead of noodles in your chicken noodle soup, try rice instead, although the GF pastas out there have gotten much better lately and are finally good. Walmart is even starting to have small GF sections and while the prices are still high, it is better than specialty stores.
General Mills and Betty Crocker are trying to get on the GF bandwagon with some recent changes to everyday foods.
Get creative and you will be surprised at how many things you can still have with only minor changes.

It is probably a little harder for on the go folks who rely on quick meals vs the make everything yourself types, but if there is anything I can do to help, just let me know.

Wallaby is a member here who just recently went GF too. I sent her googobs of info and she in an on the go person who might have some good suggestions as well.

Welcome to the GF world, again, take heart, there is good info out there these days and it does get much easier to navigate. 

ETA: Another good thing to do right away, is learn the hidden sources of gluten. Like barley malt extract, soy sauces (many are made with wheat, not soy) and all the various ways it can hide in foods you would never expect. This will go along way towards avoiding, um digestive surprises.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I was diagnosed several years ago and had the same experience: my doctor just said, "you have celiac disease" and sent me on my way.

The forum at Celiac Disease & Gluten-free Diet Information at Celiac.com is a great resource.

Try to eat a lot of natural foods, ones that haven't been processed. Fruits, veggies, meat, potatoes, etc.

Labeling requirements have gotten better so most foods do state on the labels if there is gluten in them.

Betty Crocker has a magazine cookbook with a lot of quick meals that utilize their gluten free bisquick.

Check out Gluten Free Goddess and Gluten Free Girl & the Chef (blogs, cookbooks, and facebook). Lots of great, free recipes.

When I was first diagnosed, I would make two meals: one for my husband and one for me, but now that I've learned the ins and outs, I find it easier to cook gluten free for the whole family. Hubby and son don't mind at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Like Lockwood said, I also recently had to switch to gluten free. It's been stupid hard (I think the worst part is when my friends invite me out to eat and I have to 'lamely' bring food because I don't want "issues" - thankfully my friends are really understanding) but it's totally survivable! Totally.

How I've been managing is I found one really good cookbook from the library initially (The Gluten-Free Baking Book: 250 Small-Batch Recipes for Everything from Brownies to Cheesecake: Donna Washburn, Heather Butt: 9780778802747: Amazon.com: Books - the batch sizes are small and delicious which is perfect for one person!) and I use it. 
I've tried to always have a "Baking Day" on Sunday where I bake a loaf of bread for the coming week, plus some "sweet" thing like cupcakes, cookies, or brownies (that way I can easily throw something tasty in my bag for when that craving to eat something "bad" hits). I'll stick half the batch of sweet things in the freezer (so I don't have to "suffer" with dried out things) and stick the other half in the fridge for the first part of the week.
Then, everyday, I'll make a little sandwich with my GF bread (GF meat is not too hard to find! Just check labels) or I'll make a salad topped with some GF meat and some homemade Thousand Island dressing (GF mayo+relish+GF ketchup) and croutons made from some of that loaf I made, throw that in my bag, throw some GF fruit snacks in my bag (TreeTop makes a really tasty GF "adult" kind), a "sweet thing", a ziplock baggy of Chex (Chex are gluten free and SO tasty - Honey Nut are my all time favorite but they also have Cinnamon - which taste like Churros or Elephant Ears, Chocolate - gross, imo, and Apple Cinnamon - pretty good. I rotate through them so I don't get tired of them), and a fruit cup/applesauce cup, and if I have Kettle Chips in my house...oh boy, those go in too. :lol:
Initially it seems like SO MUCH food but by the end of the day, when you've eaten it all and are still feeling good = so worth it!

For breakfast I like to eat a container of natural yogurt and a banana - I feel like the yogurt strengthens my insides against any damage that might have occurred previously and the banana just fills me up. There are so many tasty kinds of yogurt out there and there are even kinds in flavors of things we can't really have anymore - like Apple Pie! 

The other thing I like to do is make a recipe of pancakes (this recipe is super tasty: Gluten-Free Pancakes or Waffles: King Arthur Flour), eat some and throw the rest in the freezer. Then, if I don't feel like yogurt for breakfast or I'm too busy to come up with something new and different for dinner, I throw a couple in the oven @350 for 10 minutes and voila, super fast+easy dinner. I like to eat peanut butter+jelly on my pancakes which sounds a bit weird...but it fills you up! haha

Hopefully that was helpful I thought that maybe telling you exactly how I do it would be beneficial. :hug:

:hug: I know how hard this is. But you can do it!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Great info guys! I'll be checking that out too!
BTR have you gone to a holistic doctor? They can be a huge help!

I'm borderline for now. As you get balanced you can start trying small things like the occasional cracker. Sometimes you just HAVE TO have a saltine!! I know how hard it is to eliminate that stuff. I'm a label freak, it's simply mind boggling what kind of stuff is in our food! DH has major dietary issues, no sugar and very little wheat/starches for him. I have to cook 90% of our meals and I get sick of veggies/rice/meat 24/7!

I really like the rice spaghetti noodles and regular rice noodles (buy gluten free chicken bullion for flavor and serve with stir fry) sold at WM, Amies or Amy's pizzas are good, and idk if you have one in your area but the mellow mushroom is a great pizza place (pretty sure all their crust is gluten free). Check around and see if you have an Amish bulk food store in your area or not too far away. They have the BEST prices on different grains, bulk rice crackers, etc...

Huge hugs!! Hang in there!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

beau159 said:


> Yup, super hard! Never easy to make a huge, huge lifestyle change.
> 
> Come on here and vent or complain whenever you need. :hug: We will keep you motivated!!!
> 
> It also helps to surround yourself with friends that know about your Celiac Disease and respect that you have it. (ex: not offering you foods with gluten in them and when with you, going to restaurants that have gluten-free menus, as there are lots of them now)


Haha, thanks, I'm sure you'll be hearing a lot from me :lol:
I've been gradually coming out to my friends about it, but some of them don't really realize how hard it really is. I can't tell you how many times I've been offered pizza and brownies from the cafeteria! Also a little upset with a guy friend who laughed at me for eating tofu (I made a point of making him feel bad about it later :twisted Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Like instead of crackers with/in your soup, try torilla chips or potato chips.
> Instead of noodles in your chicken noodle soup, try rice instead, although the GF pastas out there have gotten much better lately and are finally good. Walmart is even starting to have small GF sections and while the prices are still high, it is better than specialty stores.
> General Mills and Betty Crocker are trying to get on the GF bandwagon with some recent changes to everyday foods.
> Get creative and you will be surprised at how many things you can still have with only minor changes.
> ...


Thanks Lockwood, I should have started this thread BEFORE lunch. I had chicken noodle with crackers ... Thanks for the help and support, I'll probably be making my way to walmart for some pasta!!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> Hopefully that was helpful I thought that maybe telling you exactly how I do it would be beneficial. :hug:
> 
> :hug: I know how hard this is. But you can do it!


Thanks so much Wallaby!! I'm definitely gonna try the pancakes, I've been missing those! The support is greatly appreciated:hug:


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Great info guys! I'll be checking that out too!
> *BTR have you gone to a holistic doctor? They can be a huge help!
> *
> I'm borderline for now. As you get balanced you can start trying small things like the occasional cracker. Sometimes you just HAVE TO have a saltine!! I know how hard it is to eliminate that stuff. I'm a label freak, it's simply mind boggling what kind of stuff is in our food! DH has major dietary issues, no sugar and very little wheat/starches for him. I have to cook 90% of our meals and I get sick of veggies/rice/meat 24/7!
> ...


Hm, you know, I'm actually not sure I even have one around me. I'll have to do some research!

Thanks FlyGap!!


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

I was diagnosed with celiacs about 2.5 years ago. With a negative scope it was determined that they have no idea what my issues are. 

If you find yourself craving spaghetti or any other pasta and stuff I would and still do, it is amazing I love eating it, spaghetti squash with homemade meat sauce. Was very filling and you wouldn't be craving all things wheat! Watch out for spices and dressings and marinades, they will get you. You pretty much need to become a label freak and learn how to read them. It is super hard and though I can eat gluten now, I tend to avoid a lot of it because my guts will hurt if I consume a large quantity of certain and sometimes random things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> Thanks so much Wallaby!! I'm definitely gonna try the pancakes, I've been missing those! The support is greatly appreciated:hug:


I knew she would be able to give the day to day better than I could!
Like her, I make extra muffins, pancakes, and waffles. It's not unusual for me to make 5 dozen at a time and freeze most of them.
Pancakes and waffles do very well in the toaster too, just like Eggos, and of you grab a muffin out of the freezer on your may to work/school, it will be thawed by lunchtime.

Also, when I'm too busy to do much baking but need something in a hurry, is I will whip up a small batch of muffins in my toaster oven. I use a couple of the regular 6 muffin pans and I can have my goodies without having to use the big oven or have a mess to clesn up.
Many GF breads actually cook better in smaller pans so I find muffins to be a lifesaver.

I make homemade applebutter and slather it between two pancakes like a sandwich, or fold one up like a taco and stuff it with fruit or cream cheese.

If you are the book type, go to Amazon and read the reviews for GF books. I generally find the reviews to be correct and helpful when looking for books, which I then buy through a book club for way cheaper.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My favorite recipe website is all gluten free, so we eat gluten free a lot as a result: 

A Year of Slow Cooking

Here's the alphabetical list of all her recipes: A Year of Slow Cooking: Alphabetical Listing of Recipes

There's TONS of gluten free things you can buy and make. Even bread. Some of it is ick, most of it is just fine. Some of the DIY stuff takes a little tweaking at times to taste.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm sorry for your news. I have Celiac, and I used to be a professional BAKER of all things. The truth is though, wheat and other grain products are pretty terrible for anyone. I know how difficult it can be to give up grain products, but it get's better, trust me. As others have suggested, there are lots of blogs, books (the library!) , and internet resources. If I were you, I'd stay away from manufactured GF products, as they tend to cost and arm and a leg (at least where I live!) and all that white rice (the main ingredient in commercial GF products) can't be good for you. 

If you fancy yourself as a baker, your best friends in GF baking will be DAIRY and EGGS. I can make GF bagels that are such good imitations that my non-Celiac friends can't tell the difference! However, many people with Celiac are also allergic to those foods. If you are, it would be worth your time to check out Gluten Free/Vegan blogs as there are some excellent ones out there with amazing recipes. I know it seems very daunting now, but it's not that hard really. You'll discover tons of new foods made from things you never would have considered (chickpea brownies, anyone? They are delicious, I swear!). Hang in there!

I have stopped eating grains altogether and I feel better than ever. Eating GF baked goods just made it that much more temping to eat wheat, etc. when it was around...

ALSO, be sure to read labels! There are many hidden sources of gluten that are in MANY things (ex. Modified Corn Starch, it's in everything!) so always be sure to check to save yourself from feeling crummy.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My body doesnt work very well on wheat, meat, refined anything or dairy. my cousin is celiac

give your self time to adjust. I hate salad. some of my favorites:

roasted veggies
soups and stews
stirfrys
tacos(corn tortillas)
thai lettuce wraps
pasta dishes(costco has a GF pasta thats quinoa and something else)
protein smoothies
chilli

I have great recipes for GF pancakes, yorkshire puddings cakes, bread, crepes and crackers. You would never know the difference.


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I am celiac and king soopers is very handy they have tags that say is it's gluten free or not
I eat alot of different kinds of meat. Not alot of dairy but rice is a good replacer for alot of stuff
When I first started the celiac diet I only ate potatos (yum ) because I couldn't have wheat milk rice or corn. Now my stomache has started to heal and I can eat the milk and rice in small quantities. 
But part of celiac makes it so I get heartburn very easy.

But now that my friends know I have celiac we kind of make a game out of finding foods I can eat.
I am eating rice bread, rice noodles, cake, pizza (I could send you a recipe for a good crust) my version of tacos, all sorts of stuff.
Just keep searching it's part of the fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks, I would love the recipe!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Something else you might want to avoid is foods containing diacetyl. It is added to butter, microwave popcorn, all kinds of products. I just read my whole grain bread label and it's in there. I think we all need to stop buying adulterated foods as we've yet to find out what is building up in our systems to toxic levels. Actually we are seeing it with the increase in early onset alzheimer's, so many digestive problems. I'm not celiac but since I started eating about 4 good tablespoons of home made saurkraut daily I'm feeling better,


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I should add that my info came from the Dr. Oz show regarding the diacetyl.


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I do it with out the egg
It is very delicious 


Ingredients
½ head cauliflower (about 2 cups riced)
1 clove garlic, minced
1 cup part-skim shredded mozzarella cheese
1 egg, beaten
1 teaspoon basil
1 teaspoon oregano
Instructions
Pre-heat oven to 400° F.
Prep a cookie sheet or pizza stone. You can grease the cookie sheet or use parchment paper. (I used a Pampered Chef baking stone, which doesn’t require any prep if it’s seasoned.)
Remove the stems and leaves from your cauliflower and chop the florets into chunks. Add to a food processor (I used my Vitamix) and pulse just until the texture is similar to rice. If you don’t have a food processor or Vitamix, you can grate the cauliflower with a cheese grater or chop it.
Sauté cauliflower “rice” in a non-stick skillet over medium heat and cook until translucent, approximately 6-8 minutes. (You can use the microwave for this as well. Just place cauliflower in an uncovered microwave-safe bowl and cook for 8 minutes.)
In a bowl combine the cooked cauliflower with all remaining ingredients.
Spread dough out evenly over parchment paper (or stone) – about ¼ to ⅓ of an inch thick. The pizza should be about 9-10 inches in diameter.
Bake for 25-30 minutes or until the crust is golden, crispy on the edges and cooked through the middle.
Remove the crust from the oven.
Top with pizza sauce and toppings. Be careful not to add too many heavy toppings as you don’t want to weigh down the crust.
Broil the pizza for 5 minutes, or until the toppings are hot and the cheese is melted. Allow the pizza to cool for 2-3 minutes then cut and serve immediately.


----------

